

Closing Your Interests Opens More Interesting Opportunities - gnufs
http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/01/29/closing-your-interests-opens-more-interesting-opportunities-the-power-of-diligence-in-creating-a-remarkable-life/

======
mitchie_luna
I admire people who really showed delligence in their work. I agree that
perfecting one's craft is not easy. It takes days, months, years... or
liftime. It does not matter how long it would take but your heart, your
perseverance and effort does.

People nowadays don't know what deligence means as everything nowadays can be
taken in an instant. If you want to play guita, there is already electronic
instrument in iPad where you can play this. Playing the real instrument is
different, before you can perfect your chords, your fingers will suffer
blisters first. If people want to eat cupcake or brownies, there is already
available in the market, all you have to do is to mix with water, then presto,
you already a tasteful one in an instant.

People with deligence are admirable because nowadays they are rare.

